# Sticky  We have started an events calendar



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f8/new-calendar-25358/

The calendar's purpose is to group by month the events posted here.

Mods will be linking the calendar to events here as they are posted. Please feel free to PM me or any mod if you see that we have not caught your event in the calendar and it's in the current or the next month.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f8/new-calendar-25358/
> 
> The calendar's purpose is to group by month the events posted here.
> 
> Mods will be linking the calendar to events here as they are posted. Please feel free to PM me or any mod if you see that we have not caught your event in the calendar and it's in the current or the next month.


Great, can I add my birthday?

I like presents!:grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Great, can I add my birthday?
> 
> I like presents!:grin:


Actually, that feature WAS included, but we deleted it, knowing that CERTAIN PEOPLE would be trolling 
for presents. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

GREAT idea. I like it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> GREAT idea. I like it.


me too! Thanks guys!
=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Now you can also get to the calendar by clicking on "Quick Links" (upper right of screen).


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Rock and roll! Connie I know you mentioned recently that you were in the process of transferring data from previous posts. Have you updated any and if so, is it easy to tell when a certain date has an event? I ask because a cursory view of January seems to reveal a blank calendar.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Rock and roll! Connie I know you mentioned recently that you were in the process of transferring data from previous posts. Have you updated any and if so, is it easy to tell when a certain date has an event? I ask because a cursory view of January seems to reveal a blank calendar.


January 2013 has a couple of entries so far. (Were you looking at January 2012?) 

Click on calendar entries to reach the Events posting.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> January 2013 has a couple of entries so far. (Were you looking at January 2012?)
> 
> Click on calendar entries to reach the Events posting.


I got the year/month right but when I display Jan 2013 it shows a month calendar there's no clear indication of anything scheduled. I transitioned to a weekly view and saw nothing. How about giving me a date you know has data entered? I can check that out and tell you what I see.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I got the year/month right but when I display Jan 2013 it shows a month calendar there's no clear indication of anything scheduled. I transitioned to a weekly view and saw nothing. How about giving me a date you know has data entered? I can check that out and tell you what I see.


After clicking on "calendar" (which brings you to December, this month), at the bottom right click on "Jump to Month" and jump to January 2013, then "go."

Saturday 19 and Sunday 27 have entries, so far.

Click on an entry and you will be brought to a link to the "Event Post" in the events/seminars/trials forum.

Please let me know ..... if it only works for me it won't be all that useful. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, I tried it on two different computers/browsers and the result is the same. Nada.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't see any events for Jan 2013 either


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

AARRGGHH!

How about if you follow this link? Do you get to January and see two events, 19th and 27th?

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/calendar.php?s=&c=1&week=&month=1&year=2013

Do you see a big blank January calendar all divided into squares but all blank?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

No. It takes me to a week lay out (December 30 - January 5).

Also, I was going to add an event just to test it out and got the following message:

$bbuserinfo[username], you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log Out Home


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Using your link, once there, I changed the view to a monthly view and it shows a blank calendar.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> No. It takes me to a week lay out (December 30 - January 5).
> 
> Also, I was going to add an event just to test it out and got the following message:
> 
> ...



Well, that part is right. I'm supposed to add the events (or any mod, or admin). 

But .... dammit. I see a whole month with the events that I have put in, in there.

Back to the drawing board. AARGGHH!

Thanks for helping me, you guys.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like the system thinks it's doing your day planner and wouldn't let anyone else see it?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Looks like the system thinks it's doing your day planner and wouldn't let anyone else see it?


That is exactly what I fear I have somehow "told it" to do. Somehow I have not made it all public. :sad:

I *WILL* FIX IT :!:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha, love the attitude! I'm glad I asked you about it. I think it would have been a bit of a shame had you put a lot of time entering events only to find that no one else could see them.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha, love the attitude! I'm glad I asked you about it. I think it would have been a bit of a shame had you put a lot of time entering events only to find that no one else could see them.


Yeah, no kidding! My own private national dog events calendar/planner! :lol:


----------



## Administrator (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for the error.. the issue is fixed now. Please try and have a look again at the events.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> AARRGGHH!
> 
> How about if you follow this link? Do you get to January and see two events, 19th and 27th?
> 
> ...



Does everyone see two events in January 2013 now? Please tell me.

I checked, but of course, I'm still me. :-k I could see them before. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, looks good on my end. Thank you!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, looks good on my end.


WAHOO!!

NOW I can ask ..... if anyone sees that their event is missing from the calendar, please let me know. (I get the calendar postings from this _Seminars, Workshops, & Events _section. The calendar memo leads folks back here to the detailed post.)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And again, go to the calendar either from the word "calendar" at the _very_ bottom (middle) of each page, or by clicking on "Quick Links" (upper right).

When you are there, "jump to month" at the lower right takes you to a different month (and be sure to choose the right year).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie

My birthday was Saturday and since you didn't get the calendar working in time. I didn't get one damn present :-(


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I don't know Thomas, life seems like a pretty good gift to me. I mean it could have been worse right? You could have just withered away and died in your bed with no one to notice leaving you with nothing to complain about the next day or day after that.

Yeah I almost forgot. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Connie
> 
> My birthday was Saturday and since you didn't get the calendar working in time. I didn't get one damn present :-(



I will figure out a way to make it up to you. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I will figure out a way to make it up to you. :lol:


I meant I will figure out a way for Nicole to make it up to you. 


:lol: :lol: :lol:



_
................. takes off running like the wind ............._


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I meant I will figure out a way for Nicole to make it up to you.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 
Alright Connie, I'm on it. I think I owe you a favor anyway.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I"m going to start watching my mail box tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone has an event posted here but not added to our WDF Calendar (or needs changes), please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f8/new-calendar-25358/
> 
> The calendar's purpose is to group by month the events posted here.
> 
> Mods will be linking the calendar to events here as they are posted. Please feel free to PM me or any mod if you see that we have not caught your event in the calendar and it's in the current or the next month.



Have you guys taken a look at our Calendar? It has a pretty impressive array of events already, after just three months!

"Quicklinks >> Calendar" (top right, any page of forum) takes you to the current month, then you can jump to any other month from the bottom right of the calendar page.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Please always take a quick look at your event's Calendar entry and check the date and link.

Please let me or any mod know by PM if anything is incorrect. THANKS!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Please always take a quick look at your event's Calendar entry and check the date and link.
> 
> Please let me or any mod know by PM if anything is incorrect. THANKS!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> If anyone has an event posted here but not added to our WDF Calendar (or needs changes), please PM me. Thanks!


And if you have an event and have not posted it here ..... please do :!:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And if you have an event and have not posted it here ..... please do :!:




Please check your event's Calendar posting and let us know by PM if there's any error. (The events are posted 
manually.  )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Please check your event's Calendar posting and let us know by PM if there's any error. (The events are posted
> manually.  )


And if we have missed any, please PM me (or any mod). Thank you!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The 2014 Calendar is up and running, so post your events here and they will be added to the WDF Calendar!



_The Calendar is reached at QuickLinks (every page, top) or "Calendar" (every page, bottom)._


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If you post an event here and you don't see a message just below it within a day or so saying "this event has been added to the WDF Calendar," please PM me! 

We try to catch every single one, but it's a manual process and not perfect.


----------

